# Linux sur iMac 2013



## pip1000 (23 Avril 2013)

Hello,

J'essai de mettre un Linux sur clé USB sur mon iMac 27 (fin 2012), j'ai essayé plein de distrib, à chaque fois ca démarre niquel mais je n'ai aucun adaptateur reseau trouvé, que ca soit la carte ethernet ou WIFI, aucun hardware reseau visible par l'OS (donc pas d'internet)
(J'ai essayé Ubuntu, Debian, Fedora).
Sur mon MacBook Pro de 2010 ca marche du premier coup j'ai le wifi sans rien toucher, j'ai juste à entrer le SSID et le pass.

Quelqu'un sait comment je peux proceder? Y'a t il une distrib avec les drivers qui vont bien pour le nouvel imac? Faut il que je les ajoute à la main? Si oui je veux bien un peu d'aide je suis pas super à l'aise avec l'install de drivers sous linux.

Merci d'avance.


----------

